# Tropical storm DOn



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Found this on the tropical storm Don, looks like a hit for Texas.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

not even named yet. way to early to tell where it is going.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Those retards couldn't predict where they would pee if they were aiming at the ground.

Gee, looks like the same area Hurricane Rita was headed to until the day before it was supposed to hit land.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Hope is comes in further south so it will come through central Texas. Don't want a Cat 1 or 2 but a nice T Storm with some soakage would be nice.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

gitchesum said:


> Those retards couldn't predict where they would pee if they were aiming at the ground.


and you could? meteorology is not an exact science. that's why they call it "weather _forecasting_."


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

lol yep, there is a wave that will come off the coast of Africa in 2047, headed right for Texas. It's crazy season again!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> and you could? meteorology is not an exact science. that's why they call it "weather _forecasting_."


How accurate have the weather soothsayers been the last couple of years?


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Bring it!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> How accurate have the weather soothsayers been the last couple of years?


why can't you boobs just be glad that they do their job as well as they do and be thankful that they do?

an estimated minimum of 8000 people lost their lives on galveston island in 1900 because those poor souls never knew what hit 'em.

some of you people are never satisfied. personally, i think they do a great job, considering the difficulty and unpredictability of the science, and i'm glad that they do.

i'm also glad we have a seawall.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

oh, i forgot to add a smiley for randy.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah MC there is always room for improvement when trying to forecast storm paths and tornado touchdowns.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

MC- it's all computers nowadays. Just show us the radars, satellite, wind speed, and computer generated storm paths and leave out all the hype. 
But I'm sure they're all diggin out their storm gear to go stand in a ditch, in the wind already. Makes for good TV.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Personally I will be watching this closely. It's good that we DO have the technology we have to give SOME sort of a heads up. Even if it's not always 100% accurate...at least we know to be prepared for the possibility.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Just in time for my saturday camping trip to goose island :-X
Go figure.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

"You tell 'em MC. You have my back"


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Be careful what you pray for.








Please Lord...bring some good rain to North Brazoria County.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

MC is da maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan! Bring it on.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

watch out - there might be speculating on the price of oil.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Come to Conroe... Please!!!!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Price of gas in Hitchcock will go up if it hits.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*rain*

Pick 7-coves Lake Conroe,please.
Terry


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

WE need rain everywhere but south Texas would be nice.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

The GDFL tracking models, which have been the most accurate historicaly have it making landfall between matagorda and freeport right now... I suspect it will curve north a bit to freeport after its rotation improves a bit.... Cat 2 at landfall sucking all the moisture thats off the coast of LA. right now into its center... Making for a 10 inch rain event here in h town... yippie..... Don't Dought Me......


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> The GDFL tracking models, which have been the most accurate historicaly have it making landfall between matagorda and freeport right now... I suspect it will curve north a bit to freeport after its rotation improves a bit.... Cat 2 at landfall sucking all the moisture thats off the coast of LA. right now into its center... Making for a 10 inch rain event here in h town... yippie..... Don't Dought Me......


I hope your right!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

We've probably had under 5" of rain this year. The Big Bend area has probably had more rain. We really need a good soaker!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I'm sure the oil companies will figure a way to jack up gas prices a little more as it nears......


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Don hits MATAGORDA!! You heard it here first. Coastal flood watch as early as tomorrow. Of course, its just a forecast.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Mad Mike said:


> Price of gas in Hitchcock will go up if it hits.


Or if it misses. Exxon never let a Gulf storm go to waste.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Right here Don---right here. rs


----------



## justme2007 (Dec 25, 2007)

*DOn*

everybody its going to hit Freeport cause of the Mesquito Fest in Clute. Bring it on. Nobody will leave on this one there will be parties everywhere thankful to get some rain


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

justme2007 said:


> everybody its going to hit Freeport cause of the Mesquito Fest in Clute. Bring it on. Nobody will leave on this one there will be parties everywhere thankful to get some rain


Mud wrestlin' at the Skeeter Fest with Pat Green, I could see that, Brazoria County girls.:texasflag rs


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

funny to watch the weatherpeople get all hyper and figitty but thats what they do


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> and you could? meteorology is not an exact science. that's why they call it "weather _forecasting_."


This thing isn't even formed into a storm at that point and this guy is tell you where it's gonna hit.

Please. I have just as much of a chance of nailing this one as this guy does by throwing a dart at a map with my eyes closed.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I think, FWIW, that they have a pretty good handle on where it won't hit...the high pressure area in the NE gulf is not friendly to development and upper level winds are from the east...so it ain't going east.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> why can't you *boobs* just be glad


You mean there are two kinds?


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Al-rite, all you 2-coolers load up for a hurricane party at my house on Saturday.

If you all want to fish that morning we will go only if the winds don't exceed tropical storm force.

I still have plenty of trout for a fish fry that afternoon to feed all of ya even if the wind reaches hurricane force early and we don't go fish.

Oh ya, BYOB!:spineyes:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Capt Jim West said:


> Al-rite, all you 2-coolers load up for a hurricane party at my house on Saturday.
> 
> If you all want to fish that morning we will go only if the winds don't exceed tropical storm force.
> 
> ...


 will forrest be there ? lol


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

what ever happens we need the rain please bring rain the fish r breathing mud here


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Lol!! Round man

No, My dad sold everything here and moved up north. All he wants to do is Quail hunt now.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

fish i gotta work, but thanks and will be interesting to watch this thing


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

gitchesum said:


> *This thing isn't even formed into a storm at that point and this guy is tell you where it's gonna hit.*
> 
> Please. I have just as much of a chance of nailing this one as this guy does by throwing a dart at a map with my eyes closed.


The bolded part is correct. It's too early to know for certain. But having grown up on the Gulf Coast I see a world of difference these days once the storm and the associated highs and Lows all "firm up."

Once a storm is in full swing the computer models they have available today are usually right on the money .... notice I said usually ... I did grow up on the Gulf Coast.:spineyes:


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> and you could? meteorology is not an exact science. that's why they call it "weather _forecasting_."


*Not forecasting, it is selling. I agree with most of what you say but you forget to consider that the news channels are SELLING their product (forecast). They all compete and it is obvious how they all try to "outdo" each other. When hurricanes miss us, they are more than obvious at how disappointed they are. Listen to the adjectives and adverbs.*



mastercylinder said:


> why can't you boobs just be glad that they do their job as well as they do and be thankful that they do?
> 
> *Before I retired, I managed 350 landscape employees. When weather threatened, I had to make very serious decisions about whether to send crews out or not. This is a $30,000 a day decision. You can sit at home and care less if it rains or not but those of us that have a direct financial consequence do care. When the TV news clowns that are selling their forecast are wrong, it has an effect. p.s. We had several sources we used to make these decisions, not just the soap sellers.*
> 
> ...


*Me too.*


----------



## NASAGeek (Jul 7, 2011)

I will say that this storm hitting is my fault.... Literally... THIS weekend I planned to finish fixing the last piece of damage from Hurricane Ike that I had been putting off. Ike obliterated one of my wife's business locations. It was horrible. Took forever to get things fixed up... then fixing the house.... then just got tired and slowly worked off all the minor things. Finally finishing the list... and now this...

Yeah... I know... just a Cat 1-2 and it won't be a big deal... just bad memories.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

tunchistheman said:


> Just in time for my saturday camping trip to goose island :-X
> Go figure.


texas is suffering through one of the worst droughts in history and you're moaning about your camping trip?

*sigh



gitchesum said:


> Please. I have just as much of a chance of nailing this one as this guy does by throwing a dart at a map with my eyes closed.


sure you do. i'd like to see that.

to clarify my earlier post, i'll agree that the talking heads on local tv are often selling ratings via hurricane hysteria. one local channel i had on this afternoon was already talking about stocking up on water and batteries and interviewing the mayor of galveston about a possible evacuation. 

however, frank billingsly and the rest of those guys don't do much actual forecasting anymore - especially when it comes to hurricanes.

in the case of hurricane forecasting, most of that data comes from the nat'l hurricane center in miami, noaa/nws, the u.s. navy, and even some other places like the gfdl lab at the university of rhode island, or the national oceanography center in southampton, england. in fact, most of the local boys get all of their weather forecasting information at these places.

the tv weathermen of today are mostly just reporters, but when i was discussing hurricane forecasting earlier, i was talking about the places i mentioned above.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

i'm grabbin my boogie-board and hittin the surf friday


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Is there some way for the site to log all these posts hoping for rain via a tropical system? Would really like that list available after the next big one hits here, to see how many rain whiners are whining about losing their propertyh or electricity after a big storm!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Just so you can say "I told you so?" Get a life.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> texas is suffering through one of the worst droughts in history and you're moaning about your camping trip?
> 
> *sigh
> 
> ...


What are you doing watching FOX news? I thought you swore them off.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> texas is suffering through one of the worst droughts in history and you're moaning about your camping trip?
> 
> *sigh
> 
> ...


[email protected] you are exactley right, the locals are not forecasting squat. They are the ones responsible for all the dramatic hype. All in all the NHC does a great job in predicting these things. Gater


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

dang! all this over a storm? seriously though - if I had known all it took was me planning on going to my hunting lease to bring rain to Texas, I'da made that plan months ago!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

X2.. We planned our first offshore trip of the year this weekend...should have went three months ago and maybe the tanks on our lease would have some water in them...Come on Don!!!



RogerB said:


> dang! all this over a storm? seriously though - if I had known all it took was me planning on going to my hunting lease to bring rain to Texas, I'da made that plan months ago!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> What are you doing watching FOX news? I thought you swore them off.


fox news? i don't watch fox news. what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh if Jim Cantore is coming to town then its a for sure Cat 5 in the making. They will have all the Contraflow lanes opened up and voluntary evacuations started this afternoon! :rotfl:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Some of you guys take stuff WAY too seriously on here...It makes threads a pain in the butt to read.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

You could always just leave...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> a pain in the butt .


You might just be sitting on the remote control. hwell:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Theirs always that 10% bubba!! they make it hard for us all....


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm a "speculating"...just North of Corpus and we will get the North and East side of it. Which may be good for the yards/water needs. 68mph


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

There is a media truck on the seawall at 61st this morning. Boom up in the air, camera on the tripod and reporter pacing back and forth just waiting.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> There is a media truck on the seawall at 61st this morning. Boom up in the air, camera on the tripod and reporter pacing back and forth just waiting.


Here we go...right on schedule.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Why the hell do you guys have a problem with reporters doing their jobs?? Would you rather they NOT report anything, and have a big storm hit with no notice or warning whatsoever? I suppose you guys were all scoffing at them prior to Allison coming ashore as well. And yes, they are not completely accurate every single time. Blame mother nature for that. It must be nice to be so perfect to be able to denigrate other's efforts.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> There is a media truck on the seawall at 61st this morning. Boom up in the air, camera on the tripod and reporter pacing back and forth just waiting.


Is it Jim?? :rotfl:


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

txranger said:


> Why the hell do you guys have a problem with reporters doing their jobs?? Would you rather they NOT report anything, and have a big storm hit with no notice or warning whatsoever? I suppose you guys were all scoffing at them prior to Allison coming ashore as well. And yes, they are not completely accurate every single time. Blame mother nature for that. It must be nice to be so perfect to be able to denigrate other's efforts.


The problem isn't that they're reporting on things, it's what and how they go about it. Reporting on the weather is fine, it's important to keep us informed and able to properly prepare. But is it necessary to put up a big red screen with giant words saying "Tracking the Storm!" ahead of the weather report on the news two days ago? This was when we first heard about a tropical system between Cuba and the Yucatan that could possibly impact us. It hadn't even been named. I thought it was a little much and fed into the fear mongering they seem to like to do. I think a simple "Tropical Weather Report" would have sufficed, but they have to try to hype up everything. Same goes for field reporters during these events. As others have mentioned, there have been reporters standing in a puddle and talking about how bad the weather is and seeing two kids riding bikes in the background like it's just a normal day. I've heard of one instance where the news showed a cup blowing in the breeze ahead of a tropical system in an attempt to convey how windy it was getting. It's not that we dislike that they're reporting on the weather, it's how it's presented, the sensationalism, that we have a problem with. Just present the facts as they are, no more, no less and forget the hype.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

So the screen font and the reporter's location just makes your blood boil huh? You know there's several hundred channels available on tv nowadays, and stations have to compete for viewing, right?


NaClH2O said:


> The problem isn't that they're reporting on things, it's what and how they go about it. Reporting on the weather is fine, it's important to keep us informed and able to properly prepare. But is it necessary to put up a big red screen with giant words saying "Tracking the Storm!" ahead of the weather report on the news two days ago? This was when we first heard about a tropical system between Cuba and the Yucatan that could possibly impact us. It hadn't even been named. I thought it was a little much and fed into the fear mongering they seem to like to do. I think a simple "Tropical Weather Report" would have sufficed, but they have to try to hype up everything. Same goes for field reporters during these events. As others have mentioned, there have been reporters standing in a puddle and talking about how bad the weather is and seeing two kids riding bikes in the background like it's just a normal day. I've heard of one instance where the news showed a cup blowing in the breeze ahead of a tropical system in an attempt to convey how windy it was getting. It's not that we dislike that they're reporting on the weather, it's how it's presented, the sensationalism, that we have a problem with. Just present the facts as they are, no more, no less and forget the hype.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

stxhunter23 said:


> Found this on the tropical storm Don, looks like a hit for Texas.


How the hell do u dip sticks go from this op, to the **** y'all are arguing about now? All of ya need to grow the hell up. Just sayin!!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

txranger said:


> So the screen font and the reporter's location just makes your blood boil huh? You know there's several hundred channels available on tv nowadays, and stations have to compete for viewing, right?


1)No one's blood is boiling. 
2)No one has a problem with reporters doing their jobs.
3)No one would prefer no warning at all.
4)No one here is perfect.

Enough of the fabrication and exaggeration. We expect accurate storm reporting not a media circus to overly hype everyone up for ratings.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

"I've told you a million times not to exaggerate!" :rotfl: I could make a compelling point/counterpoint to each, but this has already garnered more of my time that it deserves. I'm going back to trying to figure out my FFL draft. Carry on.


MEGABITE said:


> 1)No one's blood is boiling.
> 2)No one has a problem with reporters doing their jobs.
> 3)No one would prefer no warning at all.
> 4)No one here is perfect.
> ...


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone have an update (to the storm) to post and discuss? It really is interesting to watch these storms develop.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

They just added SLP to the TS watch.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

rlw said:


> How the hell do u dip sticks go from this op, to the **** y'all are arguing about now? All of ya need to grow the hell up. Just sayin!!!


 you've been on 2cool since 2004 and you don't know?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Oh I've been here alot longer than that. Just stirrin' things up a bit. Gotta keep it interestin'. Got some pretty good responses so far. LOL Carry on.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> you've been on 2cool since 2004 and you don't know?


LOL


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Computer models just updated and show a signifigant northward shift in the guidence since the previous advisory.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

rlw said:


> Just stirrin' things up a bit. Gotta keep it interestin'.


now why would you want to go and do a thing like that?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Like two peas in a pod...:slimer:


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

finz said:


> Computer models just updated and show a signifigant northward shift in the guidence since the previous advisory.


I think this is going to happen again late tonight or tomorrow as well. We're prob in for more rain / wind than we think.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

http://icons-ecast.wunderground.com/data/images/at201104.gif

Looks like Baffin bay or CC


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I partially agree. The news does have their "scare" tactics for ratings. The sad thing is, it actually draws some people in to watch. I cant tell you how many times Ive heard something like the following: "Tonight on (any news channel), dont miss how petting your dog can lead to cancer". Or, "See how reading a book before bed can actually increase your risk of burglary".....ridiculous....


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

specktout said:


> http://icons-ecast.wunderground.com/data/images/at201104.gif
> 
> Looks like Baffin bay or CC


You are about 100 miles too far south.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Like two peas in a pod...:slimer:


 I think we struck a nerve!!!! LOL


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

rlw said:


> I think we struck a nerve!!!! LOL


Don't flatter yourself, amateur potstirrer.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Mike77015 said:


> You are about 100 miles too far south.


I'd say he's spot on.

http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...hur.cod=1&hur.fx=1&hur.obs=1&fire=0&ft=0&sl=0


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

tropical storm warning has been issued for brazoria county as of 10am. coc alot farther north than they thought.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

porkchoplc said:


> I'd say he's spot on.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...hur.cod=1&hur.fx=1&hur.obs=1&fire=0&ft=0&sl=0


HAHA! Notice the due west turn over the next 7 hours? They have been having that since the storm was at the yucatan.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I like that track if it goes that way it's heading straight toward Hondo, sure need water at the lease!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

rlw said:


> I like that track if it goes that way it's heading straight toward Hondo, sure need water at the lease!!


bring it!
trying to convince the better half that we shouldnt go to Port A this afternoon


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I took a trip around the Hill Country yesterday... I moved here in 01 and I have NEVER seen the rivers so low and some not holding water AT ALL.... We NEED this rain man...BADLY!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

bzrk180 said:


> I took a trip around the Hill Country yesterday... I moved here in 01 and I have NEVER seen the rivers so low and some not holding water AT ALL.... We NEED this rain man...BADLY!


No doubt! The Pedernales between here and Fred is dry in places!


----------



## ad1315 (Mar 21, 2011)

It is supposed to hit late friday early saturday... How do you think the fishing would be a couple hours after it has passed? sunday morning?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Jack Nicholson said it best when he said "SHUT UP KIDS!"


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Jack Nicholson said it best when he said "SHUT UP KIDS!"


or

"Here's DONnie ! "


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Or "this town needs an enema!"
In our case, "this state..".


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The reporter is pacing back and forth because he has just realized he was sent hundreds of miles away from where the storm is likely to land, and that's not a good career sign.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Cantore is in Matagorda.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Cantore is in Matagorda.


Well ****... Cantore "The Shield" is screwing it up for those of us in Harris County.

You can count on a more southerly landfall now.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like no rain for Pearland!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

good stuff 
rides in his rocket 88
wipin' th dust of his boots,
jus movin' along
singing the same ol song


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Cantore was in Corpus on their 6 oclock cast, he in gorda now?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Man this sucks that it keeps heading further south.I was wanting the sky to fall!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

reeltimer said:


> Man this sucks that it keeps heading further south.I was wanting the sky to fall!


Grrrr!!! The Central Texas forcefield is in full effect. Looks like no rain for Austin areas. :work:sad4sm


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes the dome over the Austin area is as strong as it has ever been.....


----------



## JimSA (Sep 19, 2006)

Navi said:


> Cantore was in Corpus on their 6 oclock cast, he in gorda now?


Yeah he was in CC yesterday. I saw it on the weather channel. I thought it was nice that he interviewed a nice looking lady in a bikini.:smile:


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Hope we get a little rain out of this thing. I think it has rained twice at my home this year. Clouds are building over the gulf.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Raining in Pearland right now. :cloud:


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Raining in the Galleria area right now, as well!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Don jogged to the SW during the night.... the track shifted from right into CC Bay to now between Baffin and P Mansfield...
looks like we're gonna miss out on any decent amt of rain.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Heck I'm sitting on Matagorda Penisnula and there has been a scatter of rain but nothing to get excited over. Thought I was pushing it by being out here but it's nothing. A lot of shrimp boats in the bay but other than that nothing is going on.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Mwaw-Mwaw-Mwaaaaaaaw!!!!!!!!
What a Jip. 
Radar is blank.
I was sure hoping it would bring us something.hwell:


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Sitting in my backyard in CC; not a drop????


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't think I have ever seen a storm fizzle out like Don did after it came ashore. hwell:

We had more rain here in Chambers County 200 miles farther away than you guys did in CC! That's Crazy!


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I live in Portland...the wind was whipping last night and ZERO RAIN!


----------

